# Frog IDs



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone able to ID these frogs? All found on the Sunshine Coast, Qld, last night. No cheating.

All animals were caught under permit.

PS: Eipper, you're not allowed to play. I know you know them!











You know, we often joke about burning animals' eyes out with our high-powered flashes. I never knew it could actually happen...






I didn't mean for this to happen. At least it was self-cauterising























​


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm. I might try
1st: _Crinia signifera _or_ tinnula_
2nd: _L. olongburensis_
3rd: _L. freycineti_
4th: Wouldn't have a clue....


----------



## slacker (Feb 21, 2009)

My best guess is:

1. _Bufo marinus_
2. _Bufo marinus_
3. _Bufo marinus_
4. _Litoria fallax
_


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Slacker,

In order for your entry to be officially recognised, you must correctly italicise scientific names. Please try again.


Sincerely,

Uncie Stew


----------



## slacker (Feb 21, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Hi Slacker,
> 
> In order for your entry to be officially recognised, you must correctly italicise scientific names. Please try again.
> 
> ...



Hi reptilesDownUnder

What do you mean? They were italicised :?

Best Regards,
Your Faithful Slacker


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

My mistake. Clearly I'm losing my mind. Please accept my sincerest apologies. I will issue you with a complete refund, plus a 10% credit to be used on any in-store purchase. I will also give you a little hug the next time I see you.

In solidarity,

Uncie Stew


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd say, 

1. _Crinia tinnula_ (the frog looks like its on sand and tinnula is a coastal species. Plus the striped form is more common in this species) 
2. _Litoria olongburensis_ (a rather nice green one I might add, I was unable to find any completely green specimens) 
3. _Litoria freycineti_ 
4. _Bufo_ (_Rhinella_) _marinus_ 

Aaron


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, Aaron and Dan are correct. I was out looking for wallum frogs, and wallum frogs I found.

Your prizes will be in the mail.


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Feb 21, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Yep, Slacker was correct. I was out looking for wallum frogs, and wallum frogs I found.
> 
> Your prizes will be in the mail.
> 
> ...



Awesome! What do I win?


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

slacker said:


> Awesome! What do I win?



Your choice of the following (keeping in mind it will be mailed to you):

1/ Some suspicious white powder in an envelope
2/ One night of pleasure with the proprietor of everyone's favourite website*
3/ Half a litre of vanilla ice cream

Let me know ASAP - it's already starting to go soft.


Stewart

*Please note: due to age restrictions, DanTheBoy is ineligible for this prize


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

Err, I'm talking about the ice cream...


----------



## slacker (Feb 21, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Your choice of the following (keeping in mind it will be mailed to you):
> 
> 1/ Some suspicious white powder in an envelope
> 2/ One night of pleasure with the proprietor of everyone's favourite website
> ...



How can you call it "one night of pleasure" when it's going soft already?


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 29, 2009)

I have no idea! Except for the last one. It's a cane toad.


----------

